
Want to Know If the Election Was Hacked? Look at the Ballots - janeboo
https://medium.com/@jhalderm/want-to-know-if-the-election-was-hacked-look-at-the-ballots-c61a6113b0ba
======
mzw_mzw
Rather than desperately thrashing around to find some excuse why your loss
didn't happen, why not instead work on improving your message to Rust Belt
voters? Trust me, it'll bring you a lot more success next time.

